# Tips for little manatee river



## Podunk

Hello all, I am new here and could use your help. A buddy took me fishing in Sarasota bay and got me addicted to the flats type fishin... This in turn started my " yacht " project. Revived an old 14' Lowe Jon boat that's been in the barn for the past 10 years, picked up a 25 tiller for a song from another buddy and am ready to fish. Now for the dilemma, I don't really know what I am doing, lol! I am on the little manatee river so would like to fish there a lot now that I have a little boat. Any pointers you folks could give as to fishing this waterway and into the mouth of the bay would be most welcome! Spots to try, lures to try, species to target, anything you can think of! Thank you in advance, from what I have seen so far lurking, the membership here is awesome.....


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Right now, not much going on in Little Manatee. The colder it gets,the further upriver you go. Holes & docks at night for Snook. Just for fun,come end of October wait for schools of Jacks boiling the water. They fight great & taste like #?!*+%# Lived on the river a while. Good luck & just have fun.


----------



## Podunk

Thanks for the reply! Though I was hoping for better news...but Like you said I will at least have fun on my little skiff until I get a good trailer to take it to hotter spots...


----------



## firecat1981

I still have decent luck in the river. Not far up, but towards the mouth where it opens up a bit. Try pitching some shrimp or cut ladyfish at the mangroves in the early morning on an incoming tide, should get you a red or 2. 

The flats are always a good place for trout. Go out of the river and head south, that whole area is productive. The cuts in between the islands right off the flats are usually a decent place too, a snook or 2 might be waiting there. 

Key is to get out when it's not too hot, and the water is moving. So check your tides and fish either early morning or in the evenings. Good Luck.


----------



## Podunk

Thanks Firecat! I will give those areas a go!


----------



## Megalops

All these things these guys said plus:  the river runs deeper right along the mangrove edges and is shallow as all in the middle!  It's the reverse of a normal river, and is insanely shallow in the winter.  No one tells you that chit until you talk about it at the ramp after running the river and finding out for yourself.


----------



## Podunk

Thanks, megalops, actuallyy found that out last night,probably about the time you were posting I was hitting a sandbar in the middle of the river.....go figure, but trying to learn it and it sure is pretty out there, anyway thanks for the advice !


----------



## firecat1981

lol, that won't be the last time! Just part of fishing that area. Look out in the winter, you will go from 18" of water to dry land some times. 

Google earth and a handheld GPS will be your best friend at times for knowing where not to go, especially when the water is murky from the rains.


----------

